

Takeaways to Making $8,000 in a Month Teaching Watercolor Painting - conradwa
http://blog.usefedora.com/post/110910479958/8-takeaways-to-making-8-000-in-a-month-teaching

======
thebokehwokeh2
Again, goes to show that content always be what will make or break your niche
market.

~~~
conradwa
What do you mean by that?

~~~
michaelbuddy
yeah I don't understand the sentence s/he formed there personally.

~~~
ZeroFries
He's saying that niche marketing is dependent on good content marketing, which
is a fancy way of saying releasing free information to attract an audience.

